# How far is too far?



## xlucyhx (May 5, 2016)

Ok so, we're looking into getting a puppy towards the end of the year and are in the process of vetting breeders. There aren't any really local to us on the CCGB website, so we're having to look further afield.

So far I've had some lovely responses from breeders who we're going to set up visits with, but we're wondering: how far is too far to travel a puppy after picking them up? 

The furthest at the moment is about a 4-hr drive, which seems like a lot to me for a baby in a strange environment. But maybe I'm being overly sensitive! All thoughts welcome!

Many thanks

Lucy


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The CCGB is a site set up by breeders to market pups so don't discount breeders not on their website as long as they can show they have done the health tests and are rearing pups as you would want  It is a tool to find breeders and nothing more 

Travelling would be no real problem although I may consider maybe staying overnight near the breeder to make a reasonably early start for home if you go for somewhere 4 hours away so it will not be too late when you get home to settle your pup.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Our lovely Pippin was picked up a 4 and a half hour drive away. Perhaps we were lucky but she was as good as gold on the way home and, as a side benefit has loved travelling ever since. My view is that it is more important to find the right puppy from the right breeder than distance. Having said that staying close overnight so you can make an early start is good advice. Be prepared to stop hourly on the way back as well. We did but Pippin only needed one pee on the journey home. Good luck!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I think four hour drive isn't too far off. Plus i think if you are sure that the breeder is honest and has done all the necessary tests, and that you are going to get a healthy pup, it is worth it. Problem would be if you go out all the way only to discover they lied about the pup and it's health.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Too me the distance would not matter. The bond is between you and the puppy, not any particular place. So even if you had to drive to South Africa, as long as pup got plenty of sleep, pee stops and play breaks all would be well.


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

If they're car-happy , I don't see any problem. Maybe take a break halfway through the drive for a nice walk to bond and let him out of the car to stretch and what not  . Good luck and congrats on the new pup!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear was 3 hours away and he slept the whole way! I think you should be fine with a 4 hour drive, as long as you stop for a break.


----------



## jencha (Mar 26, 2016)

I got poo one from a web site and didn't do the research, hubby went looking and came back with a poo who we later found was puppy farmed, and a genetic test I recently had done shows the cockapoo gene is so diluted she is in effect a poodle cross. We have had to work really hard to over come many of her behaviour issues including stress and separation anxiety. So we decided that a confident pup was the way forwards. I contacted some breeders and there was a year ish wait list, I also wanted a really small poo. So a tip of lead us to a lovely hobby breeder who had a litter of f1b really tiny poo's and we found and met May. She is adorable. Sweet natured, confident, and perfect for April. I went armed to see her with list of questions and really listened to my gut feeling. May is perfect. So go armed with lots of questions, no money. May was about 1.5 hours away but slept on my daughters knee the whole way home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

I am a bit concerned that it is suggested that if you get your puppy from a far away location you should stop on the journey home and let the puppy out for a pee break and a stretch, the puppy you collect will probably be approx 8 weeks old and NOT vaccinated, if you allow the puppy out you run the risk of it contracting terrible diseases. They should not be on the floor in public areas until they have had their vaccinations. Really quite concerned that this advice is being given. Both of mine came home from considerable distances, they were either in the carrier or cuddle by me and they were fine, but never would I have put down in public areas, they are just too precious!


----------



## Wendy07 (Apr 15, 2016)

Maddiecats said:


> I am a bit concerned that it is suggested that if you get your puppy from a far away location you should stop on the journey home and let the puppy out for a pee break and a stretch, the puppy you collect will probably be approx 8 weeks old and NOT vaccinated, if you allow the puppy out you run the risk of it contracting terrible diseases. They should not be on the floor in public areas until they have had their vaccinations. Really quite concerned that this advice is being given. Both of mine came home from considerable distances, they were either in the carrier or cuddle by me and they were fine, but never would I have put down in public areas, they are just too precious!


I was just wondering this, how do you overcome it uses pads in the car? X


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

I simply took a small animal carrier (truth be told my cat carrier) lined with a puppy pad, and changed it if nessecary. To be honest my first one traveled over 3 hours and did nothing, my more recent puppy did a tiddle and I simply held her while I swapped the pads. I can not understand why you would put your puppy at risk for the sake of a couple of puppy pads. It did no harm to my dogs what so ever, it is in reality a very short time in their lives, and I'd rather be safe than sorry. At 8 weeks they are still very vulnerable.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot traveled home 4 and a half hours. I had lined the boot of the car with a couple of bin bags and then put puppy pads over the top. One of us stayed with the car with the boot lid up and Dot exploring inside the boot (trunk). We took the opportunity to offer her some food and water in a a bowl and she said hello to several people who were walking back to their cars. She actually did not pee or poop (she saved it until we were home and took her out in the garden). She has always loved going in the car. Don't let distance put you off getting a pup from a good breeder.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good point about the immune system of a puppy, I totally forgot about that because here is is really easy to find a place to stop where one can be reasonably assured the pup is safe, in a densely populated area it would be riskier.


----------



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

I'm really glad I found this thread. I was just wondering how to manage a long journey home with a pup. Ours will hopefully be coming from 3 hours away. Puppy pads it is. 

Also was glad to hear that CCGB is not the only way to find a good breeder. Being so far north there is no one listed even remotely close to us.


----------



## Maddiecats (May 7, 2015)

halfpint said:


> I'm really glad I found this thread. I was just wondering how to manage a long journey home with a pup. Ours will hopefully be coming from 3 hours away. Puppy pads it is.
> 
> Also was glad to hear that CCGB is not the only way to find a good breeder. Being so far north there is no one listed even remotely close to us.


Puppy pads worked perfectly for me, and of course you are not putting your puppy at risk of illness (sorry to harp on! Just worry for the pups). My first cockapoo came from a CCGB reg breeder and my second came from a non registered breeder. I have to be honest the second one is much much easier, I did do my research much more carefully 2nd time around, bought from a good cocker breeder with the poodle from a well recognised stud line. I do get concerned that although they are reg, inspected etc people are blinded by that. Check your breeder out carefully, whether they are CCGB reg or not examine those health testing certicates carefully. One should also remember that local councils are very helpful as they license any breeder who has more than 5 litters a year, they are very helpful if you contact them. Having been through it twice I know how you are feeling and wish you all the best


----------



## TombRaider (Dec 22, 2015)

We had a 4 hour drive, it wasn't so bad. We drove through the back roads from NC to the VA mountains. The scenic view was amazing...between our girl talk and being so pumped up about finally meeting Brooklyn and her breeder (we've been waiting for her since January) that the time flew by. On the ride home she gave us snuggles and kisses so it was well worth the 8 hr commute....even with the 3 hr rain on the ride home.


----------

